
To Glenn Greenwald: A Better Response to “I have nothing to hide” - lany
https://medium.com/@aaron_michael_hatch/to-glenn-greenwald-a-better-response-to-i-have-nothing-to-hide-4ee0f0948cf#.37d4ql7tj
======
a3n
We have nothing to hide from a government whose IRS can decide to confiscate
your bank account because they claim it looks like you've been trying to skirt
reporting regulations? It has happened, enough that the IRS has announced
they'll no longer do this. But _they_ decided to do it, _they_ decided to not
do it, and _they_ can decide to do it again.

We have nothing to hide from a government whose police forces can stop your
car, pressure you to allow a search, and then confiscate any money found?

We have nothing to hide from a government that has been demonstrated willing
and eager to take any law and subvert it to allow just about anything they
want to do? A government that routes around the Constitution?

We have nothing to hide from a government that can't even keep personnel
records, security clearance investigation records, secure from internet
hackers? That right there has to be the ultimate argument; they can't be
trusted to keep the information they gather, legitimately or not, from
criminals, regardless of any bad intent or not.

I do have something to hide from government: the keys to government.

